# Did I just witness my RCS breeding?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I never thought I'd enjoy having 2 fish tanks so much, let alone just the RCS! I spend many hours a day at the computer, and I see so much going on in there, its unreal. Well, I have one saddled female, and I saw what is either a juvenile or a male that is smaller than she is (maybe 3/4") beside her. She crawled over to him, stopped at his tail for a few seconds, then proceeded to climb right on top of him. She stayed there for maybe 10 seconds (and no, I didn't see any "activity" of any kind). Then she crawled right over the top of him to another leaf. Is this similar to how RCS breed, or was she just using him as a stepping stone, so to speak? LOL


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

I dunno for sure myself i cant say as i have actually witnessed my own shrimp breeding that i am aware of .. id say keep an eye on her if you can and watch under her tail for eggs. I have too many Shrimp in my shrimp tank for me to watch one specific one to see them breed lols.. i started with 40 and i think i probably have 100 plus now.. and i havent had them very long


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, then I'm glad I only ordered 10! I've never seen more than 6 at a time, and that was tonight. They are just now getting brave enough to venture off the plants and moss they hide in, and I've had them a few weeks. So I was thrilled to see that at least more than half of them are still around!


----------

